# WTC Memorial Lights?



## GarageBoy (Sep 9, 2004)

The World Trade Center memorial lights
What are those? They're HELLA bright with REALLY nice throw.


----------



## LED-FX (Sep 22, 2004)

Spacecannon 7Kw xenon

http://www.spacecannon.com/

Adam


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 22, 2004)

I got to play with one of those in person last year. It was so bright that when I held my hand up against the light, I could see all of the bones in my fingers!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 22, 2004)

More specifically, the IREOS PRO 7000 W. Fourty Four of them in total; Twenty two per 'beam'. They attract a million moths and the 'techs' have to keep cleaning the lens as moths fall out of the sky and die on the spotlights. You actually see them smoldering on the lens. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

edit: actually I'm not even sure anymore. It was either 44 total or 44 per 'beam. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I forget. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 22, 2004)

General Electric makes the bulbs and SpaceCannon makes the fixtures.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 24, 2004)

Thought they were birds when I saw them.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*GarageBoy said:*
Thought they were birds when I saw them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've seen the beam at the Luxor in Vegas, and I noticed some white things fluttering around in the beam. When I inquired about this, I was told those were bats. Probably feeding on all the moths. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*GarageBoy said:*
Thought they were birds when I saw them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There are a couple of birds to, but less than I expected. This year, I think I saw a white dove feeding up there, but with all the bright lights shining on it, it could have been a light colored pigeon for all I know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'm not sure how visible the moths or birds are on TV or in photos, but they are clearly there when seen in person. If you're on the West Side Highway, looking south, the reflectoins of the moths off the mirrored windowed building next to it looks like shimmering water. (long run-on sentence, hope you get the point). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Steelwolf (Oct 1, 2004)

Is it alright for the environment to have so many thousand moths dying at one artificial light source?


----------

